# Military Camo Fashion in Thailand



## hackwire (Jul 10, 2008)

I am going to Thailand soon and i heard thailand have alot of military stuff like Unisex fashion like khakis, tees , cap etc . does anyone of you came across such shop in any of the city in Thailand. im interested in importing it to my country for sales. Can someone help me. thanks.


----------



## owenjones (Mar 17, 2008)

Military clothing became very fashionable in Bangkok (and so elsewhere in cities) during and after the coup of 2006. It is dying back a bit now, but every large city has an abundance of suppliers.


----------

